# How to post pics....



## Kung

You will need 3 things:

- A connection to the internet. If you don't have this, well...then you're probably not posting here. 
- A picture (duh)
- An online hosting websites. I personally prefer Photobucket, but there are other good sites, such as Snapfish or Flickr

The website itself will give you directions on uploading pictures. Once uploaded, the good websites (such as Photobucket) will even give you the link that you need to post here. (If they do NOT, all you should have to do is surf to the picture you just uploaded, right-click on it and select "Properties", and then highlight the "Location (URL)" (under IE) or "Location" (under image properties) (under Firefox). Once it's highlighted, right-click on it and select "Copy.")

Once you have the location (it'll look something like http://www.blah.com/blah/blah.jpg), you will come here, and in the actual post where you want to show the picture, you will type the following:

[ img]put your link here[/ img]

You will need to remove the space before each 'img' word - I put the spaces there so that the website doesn't accidentally interpret it as an actual image.

Hopefully this clarifies things. If you still need help, please feel free to ask.


----------



## HermitJohn

If anybody prefers picture tutorial on posting pics, here is link to ladycat's site: http://www.agricommunity.com/photobucket/


----------



## HermitJohn

If you want to shrink pics for use as avatars but dont have software to do it, here is one option. Try this site http://www.shrinkpictures.com/ Use the custom option and set maximum px size to 50. I tried it and it works fine. That means if you are shrinking a non-square pic, the longest dimension will then be 50 px. The largest avatar allowed on HT is 50x50.


----------



## Kung

Thanks for the posts, HJ. I didn't know she had a picture tutorial. :goodjob: I think that www.resizr.com also does the same thing.


----------



## Teresa S.

She did a good job on that tutorial!


----------



## hunter gatherer

When I follow the instructions for posting a picture, all I end up posting is a link to the picture. How does one insert a photo into the body of their post?

I clicked on "insert Image" and while this did bring up a promising looking box with the space to type an a link, I wasn't able to paste the link into this box. The link is entirely too long to type. Or maybe I'm just lazy.


----------



## FiddleKat

I was going to ask the same question hunter gatherer. I do have photobucket, but always end up with the link. But wanted to know how to actually paste the pic into the body of the post.
Thanks!


----------



## HermitJohn

once you have a link to your photo, to insert it, you put a "







" end of the link. Without the quotation marks of course.


----------



## crafty2002

Thanks for this site. I am trying to learn how to post pictures and typeing also, so maybe my wife can figure it out. I sure as the dickens can't, lol.


----------



## crafty2002

i just had some pictures put on a disc at walmart. when i try to email them it says that i need to send them using outlook express. when i hit send it is saying that i need to use peoplepc. i don't have peoplepc as my internet provider. gamewood is my provider. email is with yahoo. walmart does not use kodak. i have kodak pictures on my computer. i need to know how to get the pictures from walmart to my email so that the pictures can be sent. or, is there a way i can get them into kodak. any help would be greatly appreciated. thank you.


----------



## paintlady

Thanks for the great directions! I was able to post a picture with photobucket..


----------



## Southpaw




----------



## Southpaw

ok, just testing


----------



## SILEIGH

http://www.kodakgallery.com/I.jsp?c=clwpxxg.14vr5tbo&x=0&h=1&y=9rj700

just practiceng


----------



## majic99

test


http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc132/majic99/bc1.jpg


----------



## majic99

test


[ img]http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc132/majic99/bc1.jpg[/img]


----------



## majic99




----------



## majic99

Hand made corn cob pen


----------



## lilredhen

testing


----------



## lilredhen

again


----------



## lilredhen

OMG it actually worked! Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## TonyE

Thanks, very informative and well done!


----------



## Callieslamb




----------



## Callieslamb

I keep getting this small little thing.....how do I resize it so it is able to be viewed? Does it have to do with how I scanned it in? All my pictures are coming up this small

Nevermind.... I figured it out. Thanks!


----------



## Callieslamb




----------



## tltater

[/IMG]


----------



## tltater




----------



## luv2farm

test


----------



## buslady

IMG]http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m453/buslady003/HPIM1124.jpgimg


----------



## Guest

ok.


----------



## Nette




----------



## Nevada

Nette said:


>


That's a bad url.


----------



## Windy in Kansas

I have read the instructions for posting a photo and have read ladycat's instructions as well. I have also read the posts about resizing.

I can understand checking properties which gives the size in both bytes and X by X pixel size. 

What sizes should I go by bytes or by pixel size and to what limits.

Also--since we have so many dial up computer uses should one just post a link rather than insert an image using the , etc. html? 

Thanks. I think I'm almost brave enough to give it a try once I learn size maximum.


----------



## BlueberryChick

test










Yay, it worked! Thanks!


----------



## Nevada

BlueberryChick said:


> Yay, it worked! Thanks!


Yes, it worked okay, but do you really need to post a 500K photo of an egg? I mean, you really should cut it down a little, maybe to 60K or so. Posting an image that large will take 2 to 3 minutes for dialup users to display. 

I would probably cut it down so that it's 500 pixels wide, maintaining the same aspect ratio. After doing that to your egg image it's only 38K, which would load very quickly even for a dialup user.










If you want to save the above reduced image, right-click on it and select "Save Picture As".


----------



## Nevada

Better yet, crop the image closer to the subject, then reduce it to 500 pixels wide. This image is just under 50K, about 1/10th the size of the original image.


----------



## DianeWV




----------



## Mickey

Hmmm, still not getting it :-(


----------



## Mickey

YeeHaa!


----------



## -TWO-




----------



## Nevada

-TWO-

You're trying to post an image with a bad url. The image posting syntax is correct, but you've got just the image file name (fixeruppergoats004.jpg) for the URL. You need to precede the image name with the proper domain name & directory path. It should be something like.

somedomain.com/myimages/fixeruppergoats004.jpg


----------



## Old Swampgirl

C:\Documents and Settings\Sunday Hanson\My Documents\My Pictures\December Snow 08\December Snow 08 011.jpg

Just practicing; trying to do it by copy/paste method. Obviously this doesn't work.


----------



## Nevada

Old Swampgirl said:


> C:\Documents and Settings\Sunday Hanson\My Documents\My Pictures\December Snow 08\December Snow 08 011.jpg
> 
> Just practicing; trying to do it by copy/paste method. Obviously this doesn't work.


Obviously. That address is in your own computer. The Internet doesn't have access to your computer, nor do you want the Internet to have access to your computer. The image has to be uploaded to a web server that the Internet has access to. If you don't happen to have an FTP account to use for that purpose then consider photobucket.com to store your images for free.


----------



## Sanza

[/IMG] I think I've got it....lol


----------



## Sanza




----------



## wolfhavyn

test:


----------



## mosepijo

testing for size:










Not as big as I want. Any advise? I have photbucket. What now?


----------



## ticklersgoats




----------



## ticklersgoats




----------



## ostrichlady

I was hoping that alltel account would work. but I think they have it as jsps instead of jpg


----------



## ostrichlady

Yea I did it.


----------



## shellmar

Success!


----------



## shellmar

Just trying again to make sure I get this.


----------



## -TWO-




----------



## -TWO-

[/IMG]


----------



## -TWO-

[/IMG]


----------



## -TWO-




----------



## farmerbrian

testing testing .....coooooool


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song

test 








[/URL][/img]


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song




----------



## kyweaver

test


----------



## hardworkingwoman

I got my picture downloaded on photobucket so now what does surf my picture mean? I want to get it to the goat section on this site.


----------



## arabian knight

hardworkingwoman said:


> I got my picture downloaded on photobucket so now what does surf my picture mean? I want to get it to the goat section on this site.


 While in Photobucket go under the picture with your mouse and a box will pop up with 4 choices. Go down 2 hilite Direct link. Copy That link, Then Paste that into the post you want the picture to show up. by getting the yellow icon on top (the one that looks like a mountain) lol Click on it And Paste the url in the box.


----------



## newfieannie

ok, so i've got photobacket or that's whats showing anyway. so what else do i do to send my pic. to photobucket and then here. i laid my pic. face down on the glass. only one pic. at a time?i guess i better close the door on the printer/scanner. i guess first i better turn it on. so what else after that? ~Georgia.


----------



## arabian knight

Yes send the picture to Photobucket. Once there then put curser over the picture and a prompt shows up at the bottom of the pic. Copy the Direct Link address.
Bring that then to here and paste it in the icon that looks like a yellow mountain. lol


----------



## newfieannie

Oh my stars! they're in photobucket. i think they are mostly upside down although when i clicked on it i could see it perfectly. looks good too even if i do say so.at least one does. then it's saying it's ready to be sent . who do i want to send it to? well, i was trying to get it to Willows thread in gardening. i haven't found the mountain yet. i'll get it in a bit. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie

just testing. there's no box coming up under my pic. nothing saying hilight direct link .


----------



## newfieannie

ok, theres 2 jpg. like this. nothing says hilight though.


----------



## Nevada

newfieannie said:


> ok, theres 2 jpg. like this. nothing says hilight though.


You need to put the entire web address of the image between







. You are just putting the file name in there. The web address will be something like:

h t t p ://img.pgotobucket.com/accountname/albumnumber/img0002.jpg

(don't put the spaces in "http" though)


----------



## Nevada

Double post.


----------



## newfieannie

i'll try to find that .thanks a bunch. ~Georgia.


----------



## Guest

on the left side of the photobucket page with your picture on it you'll see a box like this:








click on the one says "IMG Code" and it should copy. then you paste the code into your post. If it doesn't automatically copy, just do it by highlighting it, right click, copy, then right click, paste in your post.


----------



## arabian knight

zong said:


> on the left side of the photobucket page with your picture on it you'll see a box like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> click on the one says "IMG Code" and it should copy. then you paste the code into your post. If it doesn't automatically copy, just do it by highlighting it, right click, copy, then right click, paste in your post.


It is the* Direct Links address* you want to copy and paste. 
Then on here click on the iCON that looks like a Yellow Mountain thingy. Paste the entire Address in the box that pops up.


----------



## Guest

if you copy the img code, you paste it directly in your post, never mind any yellow thingy. try it, you'll see. yellow thingy is an extra, unnecessary step.


----------



## newfieannie

this is the code img_0005 for one pic. that's all it says . i did manage to put 5 pic. in photo bucket though. willow was trying to help me and i e-mailed her all my info to get in but she can't see any pic. i can see them though. unless i want to see them so bad my mind is playing tricks on me. ~Georgia.


----------



## Nevada

newfieannie said:


> this is the code img_0005 for one pic. that's all it says . i did manage to put 5 pic. in photo bucket though. willow was trying to help me and i e-mailed her all my info to get in but she can't see any pic. i can see them though. unless i want to see them so bad my mind is playing tricks on me. ~Georgia.


There is more in your address bar than "img_0005" if you are viewing it with IE or Firefox. For example, if I view the image in zong's post, you can see the fully-qualified address in the address bar.










The full address for that image is:

h t t p://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm12/clonepop/Capture.png
(the spaces in "http" shouldn't be there)

Do you see that in the address bar in the image above? That's where you should be looking.

Why don't you tell us what you *think* the full address is. Maybe if you could give us the name of your photobucket account we can find it.


----------



## WhiteWillow

Testing


----------



## WhiteWillow

Testing


----------



## newfieannie

okay, with all of your help and trial and error i have been posting some pics. then , since i usually frou frou everything i thought i would learn how to add borders. i know this one is not right . i think it's supposed to take the whole pic in. i'd appreciate some help on this. keeping in mind i have to have step by step same as i did for posting in the first place. thanks a bunch! ~Georgia.


----------



## Terri in WV

Ok, I got my photos to photobucket and now I'm lost. I'm not understanding how to cut and paste-help! I have a mac.


----------



## Windy in Kansas

I have no knowledge of Macs. Whatever you normally do to copy and paste or cut and paste you simply do with the URL next to or below the photo on Photobucket. The one called "Image Code" should be all you need to post in a forum thread reply in order for it to show up. It is the bottom one of the several listed under the photo.


----------



## Terri in WV

I've never cut and paste and don't know how-on a mac or a regular pc and there's where my problem lies.

Nice quilt btw


----------



## Windy in Kansas

With regular Windows cut, copy, and paste are done with a right click of the mouse which gives a menu to select from. Also under tools at the top of browser windows.

To either cut or copy the text needs to be highlighted. On a PC with Windows you place your cursor at the left or right of where you want to begin to highlight, left click and hold and dragging in either direction across the portion you wish to select. 

Once highlighted you can either copy or cut via the right click menu. Copy means you duplicate the text and hold it until pasted. Cut means you remove it and hold it until pasted. Example of the difference; if you are writing a paragraph and decide you wish to move a portion you would cut and paste and insert in the new location. If you use copy and paste you duplicate the material to the new location but it also remains at the previous location. 

Left click to highlight via dragging across text, and right click for the other functions. 

You can sometimes highlight by simply clicking on certain things, such as the URL in the address bar of the browser. Also the right click has a menu that gives different things like "copy link location", etc. when the cursor is hovered over URLs.

Thirteen years later and I'm still learning some things that are basics. Just that I never needed or learned them before. Never knew the difference between cut and copy until just this week.


----------



## tinknal

test


(Copy & paste code)
<a href="http://thereifixedit.failblog.org/2010/06/02/epic-kludge-photo-why-be-ashamed/"><img src='http://thereifixedit.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/129191142848626863.jpg' title='Epic Kludge Photo - Why Be Ashamed To Be Seen With This?' alt='Epic Kludge Photo - Why Be Ashamed To Be Seen With This?' /></a><br />see more <a href="http://thereifixedit.failblog.org">There I Fixed It</a>


----------



## arabian knight

tinknal said:


> test
> 
> 
> (Copy & paste code)
> <a href="http://thereifixedit.failblog.org/2010/06/02/epic-kludge-photo-why-be-ashamed/"><img src='http://thereifixedit.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/129191142848626863.jpg' title='Epic Kludge Photo - Why Be Ashamed To Be Seen With This?' alt='Epic Kludge Photo - Why Be Ashamed To Be Seen With This?' /></a><br />see more <a href="http://thereifixedit.failblog.org">There I Fixed It</a>


No You just want to Paste the Address in the box not the code. This is the addy.
*http://thereifixedit.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/129191142848626863.jpg* Starts with HTTP and ends in jpg. That is the address for that picture.
Paste THAT in the box so the picture comes out like this.


----------



## NicoleandBrian




----------



## grannybones

IMG]http://i726.photobucket.com/albums/ww264/msiers57/mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm%20bacon/2011_02050126.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## grannybones

practicing, not so good... will give it another try


----------



## grannybones

http://i726.photobucket.com/albums/ww264/msiers57/mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bacon/2011_02050124.jpg


----------



## grannybones




----------



## grannybones




----------



## grannybones

practice


----------



## grannybones

more practice


----------



## grannybones

How can you make the pic smaller?


----------



## TommyS

Any advice on adding a profile picture? I can't find out how to do it in my control panel. Sorry for the dumb question but I think I've hit every link in my CP 5 times trying to figure it out...Thanks and God Bless all.


----------



## Skylakes

testing


----------



## DWH Farm




----------



## DWH Farm

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/200201_1767374717479_1632512712_1679189_1225237_n.jpg


----------



## DWH Farm

http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l486/nivensfamily/tn1.jpg?t=1300456501


----------



## DWH Farm




----------



## Guest

Nivensfamily said:


> http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l486/nivensfamily/th_tn1.jpg?t=1300456689[/ img][/QUOTE]
> 
> OK, there should be no space between the "[/" and the "img]"
> so I'll paste it without that space you had, and see how that works.
> [img]http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l486/nivensfamily/th_tn1.jpg?t=1300456689


----------



## davis03




----------



## nanadeb

testing


----------



## teresab




----------



## goatsareus

[/IMG]


----------



## How Do I

goatsareus said:


> [/IMG]


Try just posting the URL itself inside the image tags. 



HTML:


[IMG]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa293/goatherders/crib%20quilt/DSCN3713.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## paintlady

IMG<a href="http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg254/paintladyr/?action=view&amp;current=100_1334.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg254/paintladyr/100_1334.jpg" border="0" alt="robin's nest"></a>/IMG


----------



## arabian knight

paintlady said:


> IMG<a href="http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg254/paintladyr/?action=view&amp;current=100_1334.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg254/paintladyr/100_1334.jpg" border="0" alt="robin's nest"></a>/IMG


 You want to put in just the address no numbers or anything following the jpg.
like this
VVVVVVV
http: //i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg254/paintladyr/th_100_1334. jpg
And paste that in the img box.


----------



## NicoleandBrian

test


----------



## Windy in Kansas

grannybones said:


> How can you make the pic smaller?


I'm not sure if you have it figured out yet or not. With Photobucket you log in to your account and click on the photo you wish to resize. Once it is clicked on and large if you hover your cursor just above it "Edit" shows up and on the drop down menu is "Resize". You can select there.


----------



## happychick

I'm needing to post some pictures on here to identify 2 kinds of strange weeds that are taking over area's of my farm, and I don't know how! Reading through this thread, do I understand correctly that I can only post pictures if I'm a member on photobucket or snapfish, so I need to join one? Is that free? Also, what size (i.e. # of pixels) do I want when I post a picture, and can I do that resizing on the photobucket and/or snapfish??

Thanks


----------



## arabian knight

happychick said:


> I'm needing to post some pictures on here to identify 2 kinds of strange weeds that are taking over area's of my farm, and I don't know how! Reading through this thread, do I understand correctly that I can only post pictures if I'm a member on photobucket or snapfish, so I need to join one? Is that free? Also, what size (i.e. # of pixels) do I want when I post a picture, and can I do that resizing on the photobucket and/or snapfish??
> 
> Thanks


 Yes do all the questions.
You have to have a web site like Photobucket to "host" the pics so you can link to them. Yes it is free, and I know Photobucket has a nice resizing feature. So yo us tore your pics on sites like Photobucket. So join then upload them and you are set. And you may have more questions as you get them on there and how to copy and paste the pic address.


----------



## happychick

testing size...


----------



## happychick




----------



## happychick

OK, on the one hand I finally got a picture on here. On the other, I'm frustrated. When I first went into photobucket I clicked on the picture until it was full screen, and copied and pasted the link in the address bar and it worked, the picture was just to big. So, I went in, clicked resize, but photobucket won't let me click on my picture now to see it bigger, and copying and pasting the link from where it's a thumnail size results in the above red X in a box. Grrrr... I have 5 pictures I want to put in one post, they need to be at least half the size as the first picture, hopefully I can figure this out.


----------



## happychick




----------



## happychick

boy, I am really trying. I pull up my 'album'. Hovering the mouse over the picture results in a drop down box that I cannot copy and paste the info from. So I click on it the picture, copied and pasted the link from the address bar on here, with







on the ends and I still get that red X. I don't get it, this has to get easier or I just won't bother, I can't even get a huge picture on here now.  the url didn't work either, I don't want a link to my pictures, I want the actual pictures in my post.


----------



## arabian knight

No do not click on the pic till full pic.
Just use the thumbnail pics.
I see you know how to get the url. That is good.
But you do not need to click on the pic to make it a full pic before posting.
Just click on the direct link below the thumbnail pic and that is it then paste that here.


----------



## happychick

I think I finally got it!!  YAY!


----------



## happychick

For those of you who are trying to figure this out, the thing that finally worked for me was: went into Photobucket, clicked on the album. Hovered my mouse over the picture I wanted to post, and clicked 'share'. Then copied and pasted the link that was for forums . 
Really cool once you've got it! :)


----------



## neparose

hhtp://i1022photobucket.com
hhtp://s1022photobucket.com


----------



## neparose

http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af343/neparose/2011septdownload084.jpg


----------



## neparose

http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af343/neparose/2011septdownload086.jpg


----------



## neparose

ok I give up. need help on this. my computer is 12 years old. could that be part of my problem? or am I just not understanding this?
rose


----------



## arabian knight

neparose said:


> ok I give up. need help on this. my computer is 12 years old. could that be part of my problem? or am I just not understanding this?
> rose


Under the picture when you put the curser over it a box shows up. The second one down is the Direct Link, bring the curser to that and right click on it, that will copy the address.
Then go up on here and click on the icon that looks like a Mountain. And paste that address in there.
..[url]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/arabianknight/hp_scanDS_9112114281834.jpg[/url]..[IMG]
I put in 2 .. in the address so it would show up instead of the picture, to show you what the address should look like.
I noticed one thing that you spelled HTTP wrong. you have it as HHTP.

.
.

[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/arabianknight/hp_scanDS_9112114281834.jpg


----------



## neparose

Thank you! I will keep on trying. I'm very ignorant about computers so these things can take me awhile...try, try again!
rose

Thank you! thank you! I finally got it! the tool bar wasnt carrying over and I couldnt figure out how to paste. (along with the mis print problem!lol!)


----------



## arabian knight

neparose said:


> Thank you! I will keep on trying. I'm very ignorant about computers so these things can take me awhile...try, try again!
> rose


 When you have the photo page showing your pics, you don't need to Click on the picture just put the curser over it. And that box will show up to direct copy the link.


----------



## Tommyice

Just seeing how this works








I evidently am butterfingers too when it comes to this.


----------



## Tommyice

By George I think I've got it.


----------



## Guest

if you have a photobucket account, whenever you put your cursor over a picture, there should be a little menu window that gives you 4 options to share the photo. The bottom one says "IMG code" click that and it should show copied. come to the thread, right click on the box you are typing in, and choose "Paste" That's it.
ETA: you got it while I was typing to you!!


----------



## Tommyice

Thanks Zong. I posted all of them in Singletree.


----------



## mnn2501

Test


----------



## newfieannie

trying to upload a pic to PB but when i get to select photo and videos the words are blurred and nothing happens when i click. this has never happened before. what would be the reason for this? ~Georgia


----------



## Blue Yonder

I'm having trouble finding a place to be able to activate or load an avatar. I've found the option that shows where I can disable it but it won't allow me to enable it. Any suggestions? I'd like to have an avatar.


----------



## AngieM2

You don't have enough posts yet to get that or a signature.


----------



## Batt




----------



## dollmaker

testing


----------



## GREZMONKI




----------



## GREZMONKI




----------



## arabian knight

Click on the Yellow looking mountain icon on top of the post.
Do not right click on the picture itself.
In the thumbnails page go over with your mouse and go down to Direct Link. Click on that. Then paste that into the pic icon.


----------



## GREZMONKI

Tried twice yesterday , didn't work . Today's a new day so...








...ah, now I get it!


----------



## jkhs

test


----------



## arabian knight

jkhs said:


> test


You can't post a picture from Facebook. It has to be from a Photo Storage place like Photobucket.


----------



## Black forest

test


----------



## goodatit

this is how i posted pics. (1) point and drag pics you want to post to your desk top. easy to find easy to access. (2) write your message. (3) scroll down to additional options. (4) click on manage attachments. (5) use upload file from computer. to make sure you did it right you should see your file or pic in manage attachments. you don't have to browse because the pics should already be on your desk top. (6) now just point and drag pic to one of the 10 spaces provided. do this up to 10 times.(7) now click "upload". (8) now click submit reply. i thought this was pretty easy. to each his own. hope it helps someone.


----------



## Doug Hodges

How do you post a profile Picture?


----------



## goodatit

go to top of the page, dark blue line with 8 options you could click on. click on "FAQ". then in the search box type "how to post an avatar". then click search and it will take you to the page that explains how to do it. if you still can't do it ask one of the moderators to help you with it.


----------

